# Organisation de vos applications



## Jura39 (12 Avril 2019)

Bonjour ,

Je ne sais pas si vous êtes comme moi , mais je sais jamais comment organiser le rangement de mes applications sur mon iPhone .
Comment faite vous sur le votre ?

Merci de vos retour d'idée


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (12 Avril 2019)

Écran principal : 3 rangées avec les applications les plus utilisées (calendrier, musique, Twitter, macg, etc...)

2ème écran : 4 répertoires nommés favoris (8 appli dont App Store), outils (word,excel,etc..), transport (maps, plan, oui, Citymapper,...) et divers (le reste des applications)


----------



## Jura39 (12 Avril 2019)

ecatomb a dit:


> Écran principal : 3 rangées avec les applications les plus utilisées (calendrier, musique, Twitter, macg, etc...)
> 
> 2ème écran : 4 répertoires nommés favoris (8 appli dont App Store), outils (word,excel,etc..), transport (maps, plan, oui, Citymapper,...) et divers (le reste des applications)


Vous avez des copies d'écrans?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (12 Avril 2019)




----------



## Gwen (12 Avril 2019)

Moi, c'est le boxon, car j'ai dû réinitialiser l'iPhone. Il faut que je range tout ça.

En général, je place mes applications les plus importantes sur la première page afin de les avoir sous la main rapidement.

J'ai ensuite une page pour les applications bureautiques (page, numbers, etc) une page pour les applications photo, une pour le dessin et une pour la vidéo. Je tente de fusionner ces trois pages en virant les logiciels inutiles ou peu utilisés, mais c'est difficile.

Ensuite vient la page des jeux et même si je dis que je ne joue pas, je me rends compte que j'ai toujours au moins 58a 6 applications ludiques dans l'iPhone.

Ensuite, une page des applications de maintenance (apps store, réglage, etc) bref, les trucs que je n'utilise que très rarement.

Et en dernière page, c'est les applications inutiles (bourse et compagnie). Mais bon, Apple nous permet d'en supprimer certaines maintenant.


----------



## Jura39 (12 Avril 2019)

Moi , aussi un c'est le boxon , la première page  des applications que j'utlise , la deuxième un peu le bazar aussi quelques radio , mes applications de voyage ( avion , location voiture etc ) une troisième page pour les applications Orange et la 4 eme pour ce que j'utilise rarement.
Bref , je peux mieux faire


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (12 Avril 2019)

gwen a dit:


> Moi, c'est le boxon, car j'ai dû réinitialiser l'iPhone. Il faut que je range tout ça.
> 
> En général, je place mes applications les plus importantes sur la première page afin de les avoir sous la main rapidement.
> 
> ...


J'avais aussi essayé ça à un moment ... Mais je n'aime pas avoir plus de deux pages ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Avril 2019)

C'est rangé dans des dossiers.


----------



## Jura39 (13 Avril 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> C'est rangé dans des dossiers.


Pas d'applications qui trainent sur une page ?


----------



## Dead head (13 Avril 2019)

Je n'aime pas l'idée d'avoir plusieurs pages d'applications, une seule me convient très bien. Elle est composée des quelques app que j'utilise le plus et ensuite de dossiers où je range les autres (ex : transport, bureautique, santé, lecture, réglages, finances, jeux, etc.).


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Avril 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Pas d'applications qui trainent sur une page ?



Quelques unes mais le nombre est limité. Sinon c’est le bordel.


----------



## Chris K (13 Avril 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bonjour ,
> 
> Je ne sais pas si vous êtes comme moi , mais je sais jamais comment organiser le rangement de mes applications sur mon iPhone .
> Comment faite vous sur le votre ?
> ...



Bonjour,

Sur iPhone, applications les plus utilisées sur le premier écran... le reste je range pas et j’utilise soit la recherche soit Siri pour les lancer.


----------



## love_leeloo (13 Avril 2019)

D’abord Apple 





Puis les autres par ordre alphabétique


----------



## love_leeloo (13 Avril 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Avril 2019)

Moi, ça donne ça :


----------



## Jura39 (14 Avril 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Moi, ça donne ça :



C'est presque trop bien rangé


----------



## Macounette (14 Avril 2019)

Première page, applications les plus utilisées, pas ou peu de dossiers, faut que ça soit accessible rapidement.
Deuxième page, toutes les autres apps sauf les jeux, classées par thème, dans des dossiers. 
Troisième écran, apps jeux et détente, en partie classées dans des dossiers.

Sinon j'utilise très souvent la fonction de recherche d'iOS (accessible par un swipe vers le bas à partir de l'écran Home).

Astuce, vous pouvez aussi mettre un dossier dans la barre d'apps du bas, c'est ce que je fais.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Avril 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est presque trop bien rangé



Ça évite de chercher.


----------



## Jura39 (14 Avril 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Ça évite de chercher.


Mais cela oblige d'ouvrir le dossier avant d'accéder a l'application


----------



## litobar71 (14 Avril 2019)

la première est nickel avec une place de libre puis après c'est un joyeux capharnaüm. 

les dossiers sont passés à la trappe, et je me rend compte que des applis datant du "Edge 1,1" et ou suivants ne veulent plus se lancer, je les garde par nostalgie sans doute.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Avril 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Mais cela oblige d'ouvrir le dossier avant d'accéder a l'application



Un tape de plus sur l’écran, ce n’est pas la mort.


----------



## Jura39 (14 Avril 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Un tape de plus sur l’écran, ce n’est pas la mort.


Non , c'est une question d'habitude


----------



## litobar71 (14 Avril 2019)

j'ai supprimé le code de la sim sur ce 5s et je n'ai jamais eu de mot de passe excepté en certaines circonstances, bien entendu.


----------



## Jura39 (14 Avril 2019)

J'hésite a créer des dossiers


----------



## Macounette (15 Avril 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> J'hésite a créer des dossiers


Pas besoin si tu utilises le mode recherche, à moins que ce soit dans un souci de "propre en ordre" comme on dit par chez nous.


----------



## Dead head (15 Avril 2019)

Macounette a dit:


> Pas besoin si tu utilises le mode recherche, à moins que ce soit dans un souci de "propre en ordre" comme on dit par chez nous.


Je ne connaissais pas cette expression, et je l'aime bien.


----------



## Macounette (15 Avril 2019)

Dead head a dit:


> Je ne connaissais pas cette expression, et je l'aime bien.


----------



## USB09 (16 Avril 2019)

Moi je range pas car j’ai pas grand chose à ranger (3 applications max). Mais sur iPad c’est par page. J’évite les dossiers c’est une perte de temps a les faire.


----------



## Jura39 (16 Avril 2019)

USB09 a dit:


> Moi je range pas car j’ai pas grand chose à ranger (3 applications max). Mais sur iPad c’est par page. J’évite les dossiers c’est une perte de temps a les faire.


Que 3 applications ?


----------



## USB09 (17 Avril 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Que 3 applications ?



Oui tout au plus. Je ne suis pas trop iPhone , il y a juste ne nécessaire :
Horaires des transports : Transit
Sncf 
Megaphone pour utiliser le Bluetooth comme micro
Home budget


----------



## Jura39 (17 Avril 2019)

USB09 a dit:


> Oui tout au plus. Je ne suis pas trop iPhone , il y a juste ne nécessaire :
> Horaires des transports : Transit
> Sncf
> Megaphone pour utiliser le Bluetooth comme micro
> Home budget


C'est assez rare que d'utiliser que 3 applications


----------



## Macounette (19 Avril 2019)

En ce moment je "déleste" mon iPhone de tout ce que je n'utilise pas, histoire d'avoir une grosse marge niveau espace disponible. Notamment, les jeux très gourmands sont désormais sur l'iPad. Résultat, suis passée de 200 à 151 applications. 
Une amie qui a le même iPhone que moi en est à.... 308 apps !


----------



## Jura39 (19 Avril 2019)

308 ???


----------



## Macounette (19 Avril 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> 308 ???


J'ai eu du mal à croire aussi au début


----------



## Jura39 (19 Avril 2019)

Macounette a dit:


> J'ai eu du mal à croire aussi au début



Je serais curieux de connaitre ces 308 Applications


----------



## aunisien (19 Avril 2019)

Les 308 te servent ?


----------



## Jura39 (19 Avril 2019)

aunisien a dit:


> Les 308 te servent ?


A qui pose tu la question ?


----------



## Macounette (20 Avril 2019)

aunisien a dit:


> Les 308 te servent ?


Relis mon message. Ce n'est pas moi, c'est une amie. Et la connaissant, les apps doivent lui servir régulièrement...


----------



## Jura39 (21 Avril 2019)

308 Applications , la , il faut une sacrée organisation


----------



## ibabar (25 Avril 2019)




----------



## Gwen (25 Avril 2019)

Là, c’est vraiment minimaliste.


----------



## Macounette (27 Avril 2019)

gwen a dit:


> Là, c’est vraiment minimaliste.


Du coup pas besoin de smartphone et encore moins d'iPhone !


----------



## Gwen (27 Avril 2019)

C'est le troisième écran, peut être que les deux premiers sont remplis de dossiers eux même remplis d'applications


----------



## Chris K (27 Avril 2019)

USB09 a dit:


> Moi je range pas car j’ai pas grand chose à ranger (3 applications max). Mais sur iPad c’est par page. J’évite les dossiers c’est une perte de temps a les faire.



Sur iPad, quand le Dock est blindé, j’ai trouvé utile d’y mettre un dossier (dans mon cas des appli de retouches photos). Mon dock est alors libéré de 4 items disponibles pour d’autres applis.


----------



## Macounette (28 Avril 2019)

gwen a dit:


> C'est le troisième écran, peut être que les deux premiers sont remplis de dossiers eux même remplis d'applications



Bien vu!


----------



## asticotboy (15 Mai 2019)

Simple et efficace, pour être toujours près de mon amoureuse !
Pour les autres pages, c'est l'anarchie...


----------

